# UK Ancestry Visa - Dependant More Than 6 Months



## Blarkis (May 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I am in the process of applying for my 2nd ancestry visa, this time I am listing my partner of 3 1/2 years as a dependant. We are planning to relocate at the end of July 2014.

On his application form (dependant more than 6 months) there is a section on "UK Sponsor", in this section it asks for the name of the sponsor and their employment details. However there is no selection for "Partner", there is a "Friend" selection and others like Mother, Father, Sister, and Brother.

Has anyone else come across a solution to this? I have found others asking the same question but no answers.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Blake


----------



## traveljunky (Jun 27, 2014)

*UK Sponsor*

Dear Blake, 

I had the same problem, and simply filled "Not Required - Ancestry Dependant application" in all the mandatory fields on the UK Sponsor section. In the relationship field I arbitrarily chose "Friend" or something similar.

My partner and I noted each other's application numbers in the Additional Info section at the end of our applications. I also used that space to explain that I'm not listing a UK Sponsor because I'm applying as a dependant of an ancestry visa applicant.

My partner and I applied from Germany (Dusselsorf) and received our visas three and a half weeks after applying. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## GDouds (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Travel Junky and Blarkis,

My fiancee and I applied today. She is UK Ancestry eligible, and I am dependent. I also put "Friend" and explained in the notes the reasoning for this (I'm assuming they do not have a specific application form for us UK Ancestry dependants. 

Anyway, I'm sure both of you have sorted out your issues now, but just thought I would add my two cents.

Will update when we hear back!

Greg


----------

